# Bolens G174 / Iseki 1500F Hydraulic Pump Splitting



## redspikejones78 (6 mo ago)

Hi All, 
I have an Iseki1500F and replaced the Hydraulic pump. When I tested it without a load on it it over pressurized and split the new pump. Is there a release valve in the system to check why the pressure built up so much. or can someone please direct me to a diagram of the hydraulic system to see where I could identify where it all went wrong.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning redspikejones78, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like the pump was "dead-headed". No relief. If you have a loader on the tractor, there will be a relief valve in the loader control. The three point lift also has a relief valve, but on your tractor, I don't know where it is. I suggest you call Sam's Bolens @ 219-661-1405. Bolens parts | Sam's Bolens | Crown Point


----------

